# Millersburg, OH, Frisky, M



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Frisky is a 4 year old male purebred German Shepherd. He was released by his owner to our facility. Frisky has been an outside dog his whole life. He is very friendly and is an all around good dog. He is very timid in new situations. Frisky hasn't shown us any aggression he just is very scared going into different rooms. Frisky normally urinates out of fear when he is brought into a new place. Once you spend a little time with him he becomes very loyal. He loves to be rubbed and enjoys your company. Frisky just needs shown some extra love and attention and we are sure he will make an outstanding companion. The previouse owner had stated that he gets along well with other dogs and is friendly with children. If you have any other questions please contact us at 330-674-6301.
All of these dogs are available for adoption at the Holmes County Dog Warden's Department. These dogs have not been temperament tested so we do ask that you visit our shelter and spend time with the dogs. If you have any questions please call 330-674-6301 M-W-F from 8:30-4:30 or T-TH from 8:30-6
By: Holmes County Dog Warden's Department and Adoption Center


An owner turned in a 4 yr. old, 75 lb. GSD to Holmes County Pound in Millersburg, OH, said he didn’t want him anymore. Frisky needs a little work but is a gorgeous dog. I’m contacting rescue because he is listed as purebred and he is not neutered which worries us since he is in Holmes County with many backyard breeder/puppy mills. As of today I put a 3 day hold on him in the hopes of finding a rescue. He does NOT have adoption pending but is on a 3 day hold for a rescue Here again are his pics and some information on him…


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

if you want to share this...all you have to do is save the picture to your desktop and cut & paste the text then upload the picture 

if you're thinking about adopting don't let the outdoor thing discourage you. ours was an outside dog too but was easily house broken...


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you know the status of Frisky?


----------

